# Cómo puedo trabajar independientemente con ing. electrónica?



## fisho (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola, quisiera saber sus opiniones sobre cómo puedo trabajar independientemente al graduarme de ingeniero electrónico,, es decir qué actividades puedo hacer yo solo,, pero no me digan arreglando radios o tv.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2013)

Existen muchos trabajos para "Freelancers", en todos los campos, incluyendo Ingenierias. Aunque la mayoria de esos trabajos son para programacion de alto nivel (PHP, C#, Ruby, etc), si llegas a encontrar empleo en diseño electronico diverso, sobretodo usando Arduino y Raspberry Pi

Hay muchisimas webs que ofrecen servicios de busqueda para los Freelancers, personalmente yo ando inscrito en Elance, se me hace una muy buena opcion pero desafortunadamente necesitas saber ingles ya que es el idioma para poderse entender entre varios paises...


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 16, 2013)

Posibilidades hay muchas, pero mercado no.

Por desgracia las soluciones a medida que es lo fuerte, ya existen en el mercado y a un precio que ni el costo de ensamblar algo parecido es similar.
Pero la ventaja es que se conoce un poco de todo y puedes incursionar en muchas áreas, como desde soporte industrial, desarrollador de software hasta la investigación. Todo depende de tus ambiciones personales.


----------



## Petrusco (Abr 20, 2013)

Un área en donde hay campo es en sistemas de CCTV o sistemas de incendio. Me refiero a los sistemas que demandan las empresas o procesos industriales, (no la alarma de una casa), el hardware ya hay fabricantes con equipos homologados y a los que es muy difícil llegar a construir y homologar, pero hay muy poca gente que sepa como implementar una solución con ese hardware. Me refiero a desarrollar una ingeniería básica y luego una de detalle que sea aprobada y cumpla con las normas y la legislación. Por ejemplo, el sistema detector de incendio en refinería de La Plata, YPF. Esos sistema los diseña e implenta un ingeniero electrónico.

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 24, 2013)

Yo tengo la duda de En que trabaja chico3001 y porque se puso chico3001. Yo disque estoy contratado como ingeniero pero no hago nada de ingenieria (que triste) que le vamos hacer, aca Mexico no se presta para el desarrollo (que siempre fue mi ilusion) y muy poco para el trabajo por tu cuenta pero bien pagado. En realidad muchos trabajan por su cuenta aca en mexico pero la mayoria de manera informal.

Respecto a tu pregunta, humm va estar muy dificil que te coloques sin tener un buen capital de inicio.

Y si igual que tu odio que me digan que estudie para reparar radios, de hecho en casa me lo dicen de burla de ves en cuando y me dicen "ese mi radio tecnico" checame mi lavadora y cosas asi. jeje


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 24, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Yo tengo la duda de En que trabaja chico3001 y porque se puso chico3001...


 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/155260/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/144160/ _

Y como muchos soy Ing en electrónica... solo que en este momento me dedico a la configuración y programacion de sistemas web con linux, php y mysql, y en un futuro no muy lejano voy a pasarme a aplicaciones de celular en Android e Iphone, para finalmente juntarlo todo con plataformas de desarrollo electrónico como Arduino y Raspberry PI


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 24, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/155260/_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/144160/ _
> Y como muchos soy Ing en electrónica... solo que en este momento me dedico a la configuración y programacion de sistemas web con linux, php y mysql, y en un futuro no muy lejano voy a pasarme a aplicaciones de celular en Android e Iphone, para finalmente juntarlo todo con plataformas de desarrollo electrónico como Arduino y Raspberry PI


 

 Asi ya ni pa que me presento


----------

